# Bell / Virgin confirm ISO 4.3 personal HotSpot for iPhone 4 users



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

WooHoo 
Bell / Virgin confirm ISO 4.3 personal HotSpot for iPhone 4 users

Canadians are now complete. All of our iPhone carriers have confirmed they will support the Personal Hotspot feature coming next week in iOS 4.3. First it was Rogers/Fido, then Telus, and now Bell/Virgin. It’s true–our telecom giants do like to make moves in unison.

Click here for the full bliurb, So there you have it, bring on Personal Hotspot in iOS 4.3! It’s coming next Friday on March 11th.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

So would this be an additional cost if we already have a data plan that includes tethering? or are they going to consider the hotspot feature not as tethering?

I would like to know more for bell, because I have a bell iphone 4.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

The Hotspot feature. Does this mean, I can use my iphone 4 to create a local wifi hotspot using its data plan? Potentially I could have my ipad and MBP connect to the local wifi network? Is that what im gathering from this feature?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

steviewhy said:


> I'm on Virgin which is technically Bell. I already had tethering as part of my plan. I've already updated my phone to iOS4.3 and Hotspot replaces the tethering option in the menu as it's still tethering with more options.


Wait a minute, how where you able to update to iSO 4.3 ?

I checked again this morning, and it's not available on iTunes ? ? ?

PS : I"m also with Virgin, and yes tethering is part of our plans.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

UCGrafix said:


> Wait a minute, how where you able to update to iSO 4.3 ?
> 
> I checked again this morning, and it's not available on iTunes ? ? ?
> 
> PS : I"m also with Virgin, and yes tethering is part of our plans.


4.3 is available to developers via the GoldMaster release (8F190).

On a related not I am finding the Hotspot is definitely a battery drain. I was hoping it wouldn't be as bad as it appears to be... oh well take the good with the bad I suppose.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is the US$99 developers membership one-time or annual?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Is the US$99 developers membership one-time or annual?


$99/year


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

MomentsofSanity said:


> On a related not I am finding the Hotspot is definitely a battery drain. I was hoping it wouldn't be as bad as it appears to be... oh well take the good with the bad I suppose.


Have you tried turning the " HotSpot " option off to save on battery life ?
Does it make a difference ?

I might be better off not Updating to iSO 4.3 ? ? ?

The iPhone 4 battery is supposedly 20% better than the 3GS, I don't find it to be so, I have all the option I don't use / or absolutely need turned off.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

UCGrafix said:


> Have you tried turning the " HotSpot " option off to save on battery life ?
> Does it make a difference ?
> 
> I might be better off not Updating to iSO 4.3 ? ? ?
> ...



Absolutely turning it off preserves battery. Consider as well that regular tethering was also a good drain on the battery as it reasonably should be. As long as you can keep the phone plugged in you should be fine. I found that I was losing a % point every minute or two with it on and another device connected.


----------

